
Twitter Great Again – Chrome Extension - thekamaraco
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/make-twitter-great-again/okmepbglpjobecobbkeodgdnpcfnjldc
======
thekamaraco
I have made a Chrome extension to hide the liked tweets by others on timeline,
promoted tweets and others improvements for Twitter.com

